# Can i ride my horse on the road?



## cookiez (Sep 1, 2015)

Am i aloud to ride my horse on the street?
Because i saw a lot of police men riding horses.


----------



## Wiz201 (Jun 13, 2012)

In the UK horses are permitted on roads apart from motorways and some dual carriageways


----------

